# My Sundae



## lala (May 4, 2005)

3/24/03-9/17/04

my calico cat sundae was killed by a car.

This cat was awesome.. like my child.. i do love all my pets but sundae loved me.. im sure a lot of you know that you are worshipped by your cat..
she would always make her rounds but if we made eye contact she came to me.. when i left the room her eyes would be on the door awaiting my return. when i said the words bed time to bed she came with me. she would leap on my chest or back all the time always wanting to be held..

i thank god that she blessed me with 2 beautiful kitties..


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

What a terrible shock to lose your cat that way. I'm so very sorry about your wonderful kitty. She sounded like a very loving and sweet girl. 

Please try to remember all the love and wonderful care she received from you. She gave back to you what she got. Surely she had a very happy life. So sorry. Hug your other kitties to help with your sadness.

EDIT -- typo


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

